# Who's gonna hang in there?



## throwdown (Oct 23, 2011)

How many are willing to keep the rifles in the safe and muzzleload only this year? I have my two bow kills in, and one decent buck with my muzzleloader, so I've decided to muzzleload only for the rest of the year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2011)

It's what I usually do. Haven't killed a deer with a rifle in many, many years. I've actually been thinking about draggin the rifle out this year just for some variation, though.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 23, 2011)

I will be sort of!   I plan on hunting with my T/C Hawken and my long bow and a recurve bow some.


----------



## throwdown (Oct 23, 2011)

I have bow only hunted the last 5 years. This is my first year with a muzzleloader and I really wish that someone would have shown them to me earlier, "i'm hooked". I cannot blame you for wanting to mix it up some, that's the fun of it. I haven't rifle hunted for deer in 7 years, so maybe next year I'll join you.


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope too. My supplier has been out of town. Im new to muzzleloading and have ran out of balls and patches. I did go today and yesterday with my 3006. I let 5 does and a six walk. If i had been using the flintlock I would have shot on the six.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 23, 2011)

May hog hunt in deer season with a centerfire rifle but i won't kill a deer with one.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 23, 2011)

undertaker84 said:


> I hope too. My supplier has been out of town. Im new to muzzleloading and have ran out of balls and patches. I did go today and yesterday with my 3006. I let 5 does and a six walk. If i had been using the flintlock I would have shot on the six.



Track of the wolf has all the Trad ML supplies and you can have them shipped to your front door


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Oct 23, 2011)

Ill be using mine all season. Just busted my biggest buck with it the other day


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 24, 2011)

As soon as i can get my 10 year old his first deer this year . I will try to pistol hunt the rest of the year. I really enjoy that. Scott


----------



## throwdown (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats Suburban, I guess not many people are gonna hang in there. Looks like a ghost town over here!


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll be using only the flintlock. 

The only exception being that when I go out looking for birds I'll also carry some shells loaded with a round ball in case I get a chance at a pig. But even that gun is a 140 year old hammer gun shooting black powder shells. So I think it's somewhere between a MLer and a modern. lol At least until I get the percussion 12ga up and running.


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 24, 2011)

Pretty much Flintlock only since 1992


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 24, 2011)

Still going , started in 1980. Killed my first deer in 1948 with a 30-30 win!!


----------



## pse hunter (Oct 24, 2011)

I am going to stick with it all year I think.
it will be the first time I have hunted all year with the ML
so wish me luck


----------



## trial&error (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sticking with mine til I can unload it on something.


----------



## throwdown (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm heading back out in the AM, wish me luck. My freezer is looking really, really full right now. Guess it's time for some summer sausage deer.


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 25, 2011)

I just got back in from humping it around in the swamp all afternoon without seeing anything.

All part of the game. Try it again on Thursday I suppose.


----------



## scambooger (Oct 26, 2011)

I usually alternate during the season between centerfire and blackpowder, been doing that ever since I got into muzzleloaders in the early 80's.


----------



## Mosin (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll use both my 270 and my .45 cal Kentucky depending on where I'm hunting.  Use the .45 cal in thick areas with less range and the 270 when I'm hunting the power line stands.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re:*

Well, shot a boar and a doe this year so far and I'm thinking I'm gonna put my .300 Mag barrel back on the Encore for this weekend.  But mostly, it will be my 10 year shooting the .243.  I'll be the backup!

Will get back to bowhunting in November but right now the little one is going to get the shot!


----------



## Son (Oct 27, 2011)

I have gone full season for a couple years with blackpowder. But think I will stick with the 06 this year.


----------



## throwdown (Oct 28, 2011)

Not me, scope just went south on me, "DARN IT"!!!!!!!!!


----------

